# F.I.C.C Rally Cork 2007



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about this rally. I have seen some literature on it but just wondered if any of you out there have any info to impart.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frenchfancy

Have a look on the following link.

http://www.ficc2007.ie/


----------

